# BYOBLUES Guitar Club



## Hoochie (Nov 26, 2006)

*BYOBLUES* is a group of guys in the Oakville-Burlington-Mississauga Ontario area who collectively hire a guitar instructor to provide them with (group) blues guitar lessons. 

We've just started our third season, and have a new instructor for this year .. Rick Washbrook. For more info please check out our website BYOBLUES.

Have you ever taken lessons both privately and in a group, and how would you compare them? Our setup is pretty unique, super friendly but hardworking, all adults, we call the shots as to what we would like to learn, we only get together every second week - (which is great for guys with otherwise busy schedules), and, and... we usually have a half-time beer break to boot. :food-smiley-004:

Cheers,
Frank


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

looks incredibly interesting....I wish there was something similar out in the Shwa


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I got sent for government language training twice over the last 7 years. In contrast to my work-mates who were simply sent to a private instructor who tutored them individually, I was sent to a classroom situation. I found it IMMENSELY helpful to be able to watch others make mistakes, and the results showed in terms of my fluency relative to my solo-taught work-mates. Sometimes these were mistakes I was making, sometimes mistakes I had made and overcome but didn't know how, and sometimes they were mistakes I was on the verge of making.

If they are run well, and the composition of the class is thoughtful, I cannot recommend highly enough the small-group lesson scenario. Sounds like you guys have a really nice arrangement in place. Kudos.:smile:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There are advantages to one on one lessons, and advantages for group lessons.
Both can be useful and valuable when used properly.

One on one allows more focus on you. It allows more time for things that take you more time, and also allow more focus in areas you want to focus on--without sharing time.

Group lessons can be fun if you have a good group. They can allow for playing with others--yes you can play along with your teacher in group lessons, but in groups you can have more of that.

In some cases you may be able to have both-one on one for details & focus, and group lessons to play with others--maybe even a band type situation.

In any case, it sounds like you're enjoying the experience. So keep at it, have fun and learn.

:rockon:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

lbrown1 said:


> looks incredibly interesting....I wish there was something similar out in the Shwa


+1 on that man.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm considering giving some group lessons to young people as an after school club. I've been wondering how other people go about it. Any advice?


----------

